# Prayers needed for baby Felix



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Keira has asked me for prayers for this little boy so here I am asking you all to include this baby in your prayers. This baby's mom had a stillborn little boy last January the day after Theo was stillborn and Felix is their very sick Rainbow baby. These moms have grieved together this past year and now this mom might loose this little guy too. Just so sad. Here is the post from the mom...my daughter sent it to me to share.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope that dear little Felix miraculously improves and his health is restored. Healing thoughts and {{{hugs}}} to him and his very worried parents. Jen. ????????


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

My prayers are for Felix and his family. May God perform a miracle.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Prayers for little Felix and his family. ????


----------



## Keltie (Aug 15, 2019)

My heart goes out to you in your time of need.
I pray that all goes well for your precious little baby.
Due to septicemia I was on life support for 3 weeks and in hospital 9 weeks having to learn to walk, talk and swallow again.
My Family were called in 3 times to the hospital and told I was not going to make it. The Dr. said it was nothing short of a miracle that I survived.
So what I am trying to say is that miracles do happen. I am praying really hard that you have your miracle to.


----------



## greennana (Apr 21, 2012)

Praying for Felix and his parents


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Fight wee Felix, I am fighting with you in prayer Lots of love from Jeannine


greennana said:


> Praying for Felix and his parents


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Prayers for this percious little one and for his family


----------



## stitchcounter (Jul 17, 2019)

May God’s loving grace envelope Felix and his family as they struggle through this difficult time.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers for Felix and his family.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I will keep Felix and his family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

My prayers are going out to a brave little soldier, Felix and his loving parents.


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Praying for Felix and his family


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stay with us little Felix, we are here helping you fight. Thinking of you all in my prayers. xxxxxx


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Prayers for Felix. May God shine His healing light on this little child of God. ????????????


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Prayers for baby Felix


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Prayers sent for Felix and his family


----------



## lupadom (Aug 5, 2017)

so many prayers for little Felix and his family,18 months ago my family were in this situation but the power of love,prayer and staff dedication won through ,keep trusting in the doctors and nurses who will never give up and know that world wide people are praying with you.


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Prayers going out


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope that little Felix pulls through this terrible thing and starts to thrive. My thoughts are with his parents.


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Prayers, love and positive energy sent to Felix and his family.


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Prayers, love and positive energy sent to Felix and his family.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

On their way,


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

So sad that such a thing should happen to an innocent baby! I hope he pulls through and has a happy life!


----------



## Lawalkden (Dec 4, 2014)

I will pray for Felix.


----------



## dollyruel (Jul 18, 2011)

Sending prayers from Florida. ????


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

My prayers for Felix and his family.


----------



## Ohpeachi (Oct 16, 2012)

I’m praying for a miracle.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Such a hard situation for Felix and his family. Surely the power of prayers from KPer's all over the world will help this little guy fight his way through the infection and whatever other health issues he has. Prayers for Felix and his parents, and for Keira too as she helps her friend through this.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Felix has the best medical care, I hope the little one pulls through. It's so stressful for his family.
Please keep us updated to this dear little boy.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

So sad to watch a baby suffer. May a miracle happen. What is a Rainbow baby? I’ve never heard that term before.


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Sending prayers for baby Felix & his parents...


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

joycevv said:


> So sad to watch a baby suffer. May a miracle happen. What is a Rainbow baby? I've never heard that term before.


A Rainbow baby is a baby born after infant loss i.e. miscarriage or stillborn.

The Rainbow after the storm.


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

Praying for Felix. May God hold this family in his loving hands, miracles happen everyday.


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

God be with you, Felix and family.


----------



## jojogizmo (Apr 21, 2013)

Praying - I can only imagine how difficult this is. Hugs and prayers to all


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Prayers


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

joankav said:


> Keira has asked me for prayers for this little boy so here I am asking you all to include this baby in your prayers. This baby's mom had a stillborn little boy last January the day after Theo was stillborn and Felix is their very sick Rainbow baby. These moms have grieved together this past year and now this mom might loose this little guy too. Just so sad. Here is the post from the mom...my daughter sent it to me to share.


????????‍♀ Sending prayers for little Felix and the family.????????????????????????????????


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

Praying for the little one and for his family. God still does miracles. My niece recently was released from the hospital being treated for a rare blood disease. She was in ICU for weeks on a ventilator and in a coma. There was little hope. She was given a miracle and is on the way to recovery. Prayers were answered.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Fight, Felix. So many are praying for you and your family is filled with love for you. Dear Lord, please help this precious little fellow.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying for baby Felix that he has a miraculous and complete recovery, and that his overall health improves greatly!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Prayers for little Felix and his parents, may God grant these prayers????????


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Life can be incredibly cruel for some people. When you think of all the senseless fuss over silly things like someone wanting to play tennis when they aren't properly eligible and people protesting the fact and then you read something like this it makes you realise how utterly pointless it was. 

I'll be sending this little fellow and his family positive thoughts and hoping they have lots of support around them.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

joankav said:


> A Rainbow baby is a baby born after infant loss i.e. miscarriage or stillborn.
> 
> The Rainbow after the storm.


Oh, my, I didn't realize my youngest grandchild is a rainbow baby too. She will be five years old tomorrow. We had almost given up hope that our daughter would be able to be a mother at last. Miracles do happen!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

knit&purl said:


> Life can be incredibly cruel for some people. When you think of all the senseless fuss over silly things like someone wanting to play tennis when they aren't properly eligible and people protesting the fact and then you read something like this it makes you realise how utterly pointless it was.
> 
> I'll be sending this little fellow and his family positive thoughts and hoping they have lots of support around them.


So true!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

So sad, prayers offered.


----------



## jan.y (Apr 15, 2011)

joankav said:


> Keira has asked me for prayers for this little boy so here I am asking you all to include this baby in your prayers. This baby's mom had a stillborn little boy last January the day after Theo was stillborn and Felix is their very sick Rainbow baby. These moms have grieved together this past year and now this mom might loose this little guy too. Just so sad. Here is the post from the mom...my daughter sent it to me to share.


My thoughts are with you all and hope that miracle will come along


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

May the Good Lord restore baby Felix to good health and help his family too.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How terrible and cannot imagine the loving pain the mom is going through. I will pray for Felix and his mom during these hard times for both of them.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

Poor little guy. He is in my prayers.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

May God watch over and heal the baby. So sad.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Prayers for Felix and prayers of comfort for the family.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Healing prayers for Felix.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Praying for little Felix and his family.


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

Praying for Felix and family.


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

May Felix receive the gift of life from Our wonderful Lord and heal him swiftly. God Bless!


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Prayers


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dear lord bless little Felix with the strength to fight for life!????????????????


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Praying for Felix and his family. Praying for the doctors to be able to heal this little gift from God.????????????????????????


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Prayers for that sweet babe...keep fighting!!!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Prayers sent. Please send my HUGS


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Sending prayers that Felix will come through soon.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

So hoping that this little guy pulls through! I cannot imagine what the parents are going through.

Hazel


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

So sad. I’m hoping for a full recovery for Felix. prayers????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

Prayers being sent for a speedy recovery and for his family.


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

May God take care of little Felix and his family.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

joankav said:


> Keira has asked me for prayers for this little boy so here I am asking you all to include this baby in your prayers. This baby's mom had a stillborn little boy last January the day after Theo was stillborn and Felix is their very sick Rainbow baby. These moms have grieved together this past year and now this mom might loose this little guy too. Just so sad. Here is the post from the mom...my daughter sent it to me to share.


I am soooooo sorry to hear this . Radio Lab on NPR yesterday was about this topic , its an encouraging program about very sick tiny babies surviving and thriving .
I send courage , strength and blessings to ALL involved .


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

My daughter went to heaven almost 5 years ago. She had a liver disease and became septic. Her doctors were amazing and said if it were just one issue they could manage it, but not both. Three months later I read an article about Intravenous Vitamin C. It is amazing what that can overcome, sepsis being one. Since then I've read articles written by Dr. Thomas Levy about the very same thing. And I believe that a Dr. Frederick Klenner, who practiced in Reidsville, N.C. around 1949, accomplished miracles with IV Vitamin C. There's also a lot of information on the Orthomolecular News website. I would try anything were I in this situation. May God watch over this little boy and those who love him.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Prayers for healing for Felix and prayers for hopefulness and courage for his Mom and Dad.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Prayers for Felix and family.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

Sending prayers.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Praying for Felix and his family.


----------



## Knitbits (Sep 18, 2016)

My older granddaughter is a rainbow baby. She was born after only 26 weeks of pregnancy weighing 3 lbs 6 oz. she spent over a month in the NIC unit and there were some scary moments. Today she is a sturdy, feisty 3 year old. Hang in there, Felix!!! Prayers sent your way!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Just said a prayer for Felix.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Knitbits said:


> My older granddaughter is a rainbow baby. She was born after only 26 weeks of pregnancy weighing 3 lbs 6 oz. she spent over a month in the NIC unit and there were some scary moments. Today she is a sturdy, feisty 3 year old. Hang in there, Felix!!! Prayers sent your way!!


My grandson, now 3, too, was born at 35 weeks with underdeveloped lungs and a poor suck reflex.
Even tho he weighed 5lbs, 3oz at birth, I just remember the fear we had watching him with oxygen, feeding tube, wired up under heat lamps in the ICU … my heart goes out to these parents. The terror that must be consuming them … I can only imagine a part of it!
Prayers have been going out all day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Felix and his family.


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

Wonder how he got he sepsis. Hoping wee Felix can fight this off, and no permanent after effects. Please tell us the next time he is on the upward road, will be anxiously waiting.


joankav said:


> Keira has asked me for prayers for this little boy so here I am asking you all to include this baby in your prayers. This baby's mom had a stillborn little boy last January the day after Theo was stillborn and Felix is their very sick Rainbow baby. These moms have grieved together this past year and now this mom might loose this little guy too. Just so sad. Here is the post from the mom...my daughter sent it to me to share.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

adding my prayers


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

adding my prayers


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I will include his name on my prayers for healing list.


----------



## Guz (Oct 25, 2018)

praying


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Prayers for little Felix and the whole family.


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

MIRACLES do happen. Prayers for complete healing for Felix.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Prayers for this little guy and for his parents.


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

Prayers!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers sent for little Felix and his family


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I am joining all the KPers with my good thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted, we care!


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Not sure if I missed anything but I have been thinking a lot about Baby Felix, lately.
How is he doing? How is the family holding up?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I contacted the lady who posted about baby Felix. I had been wondering about him, also. She said he is slowly improving, but is still in the hospital. Continue the prayers. There are Masses being said at Lourdes on Feb. 9-11 for the sick and I added his name to my intentions.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

DorisT said:


> I contacted the lady who posted about baby Felix. I had been wondering about him, also. She said he is slowly improving, but is still in the hospital. Continue the prayers. There are Masses being said at Lourdes on Feb. 9-11 for the sick and I added his name to my intentions.


Thank you for the update. 
My grandson was 5 weeks early, and born at 5lbs 3oz, and only in the ICU for 10 days on oxygen and a feeding tube … but I SO remember the fear of those 10 days and the toll it took on my daughter, son-in-law, and 4 year old granddaughter.

Still praying for baby Felix.


----------

